# Double Main Beam Buck



## Kreish29 (Jul 13, 2013)

Although the rut activity has been pretty pathetic for us, we did see some chasing last weekend, and were able to get this buck with a very unique rack! Have any of you been seeing any rut activity? This weekend it is back to the same crap!


----------



## SteelPaw10 (Jul 20, 2013)

I've got a Friend in Southern Ohio who just took down a solid 8 point who was chasing some does. This Trickle Rut has me eager for normal activity so we can at least do some educated guessing on where the deer will be and when they'll be moving. 

Nice Video...Great Job tracking - always wears on you when you've got a gut shot...Bet you were breathing a little easier with that lung blood that showed up.


----------



## Kreish29 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks! We played that one strictly by the books. Only reason we went so far on the initial trail was because we knew he had circled back and I could show my buddy how to track and get a better idea of what we were dealing with. Still eventually ran out of blood and came back the next morning after rain washed everything away and started scouring the area staying close to water and heading in the same general direction he was headed. Luckily the land owner was nice enough to let us track him over there. Found him on a trail coming from the creek headed to a pond. Never laid down one time, looked like he just plopped over while walking. Based on the sign we saw I kept saying I think you clipped liver and lung, and sure enough after gutting that is exactly what it was (along with stomach)...still went probably 6+ hours before expiring, which goes to show when it doubt back out!


----------

